# Sage DB self switch off time



## alex68 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi everyone ,

I'm proud owner of this machine since 2 years. Recently it was replaced with a new one and this tends to switch after 10-15 min. completely off.

Probably there is some hidden menu to adjust the time but accessible for service guys only?!

Some help please!


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

I have an oracle and that switches off after 20 mins.

I am probably wrong but I think it's something to do with legal guidelines in relation to domestic appliances.


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah it turns itself off after 20 mins. EU regulations, can not be overridden.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

The older machines used to go into standby after one hour and switch off completely after a further two hours.

More recent models are 20 mins standby with shut down 10 mins later if no activity.

As as mentioned above, this is in compliance with EU legislation on domestic appliances.


----------



## pedg (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm not being funny, by why do Sage machines NEED to switch off after 20 minutes, wheres ECM, Proiftec, Rocket, Londinium and just about every other machine (apart from the Silvia) don't?

If its the law surely all of them have to comply or if its not the law none of them need to?

This is one of the primary reasons I sold my sage machine. I couldn't be doing with it turning off after 15/20 mins and having to keep turning it on again!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

EU law says the machine must have an energy saving mode available in order to be sold in EU. The law apparently doesn't say that you have to use it. Smart manufacturers could provide an over-ride in a menu somewhere but it seems many haven't bothered to.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

pedg said:


> I'm not being funny, by why do Sage machines NEED to switch off after 20 minutes, wheres ECM, Proiftec, Rocket, Londinium and just about every other machine (apart from the Silvia) don't?


That's a question I ask myself too. The only reason I can think of is that such machines are not classified as domestic, but more like semi-commercial. (Iow, consumer vs prosumer).

Does anyone here know for sure?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Perhaps because the Sage is 100% marketed for domestic use whereas the other machines mentioned could arguably be used in a commercial setting where auto switch-off would be ridiculous.

The machine takes about 5 mins to get up to temperature so I really don't see the issue with switching on as and when you fancy a coffee. Most of the other makes listed above take upwards of 30 mins so perhaps more of a reason to complain.

If 5 mins really has that big an impact on your day then I suggest you step back, take a deep breath, and maybe wonder if it really matters.


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

It does warm up insanely quickly, and it will retain some of that heat for a good hour or so, in which case it will warm up even quicker. You could imagine it never turned off, hit the power button, get all your paraphernalia together and it will essentially be up to temperature. You can then feel secretly smug in the knowledge that you're helping to save the environment as you slice through that perfect rosetta, rather than leave 30 kilos of brass radiating heat like nobody's business so that you can make 2 flat whites a day during a heat wave in July.


----------

